
Ask HN: Is there a shortage of 3D computer vision experts? - hurrrr
With the Deep Learning revolution it seems to me that the vast majority of Computer Vision researchers and workers switched from 3D Computer Vision tasks to 2D topics such as Object Recognition. However, in the Robotics and AR&#x2F;VR fields, classic stuff such as Stereo Vision, SLAM etc. is still relevant and I always see these skills listed in the job requirements for companies of the aforementioned fields. What is your opinion?
======
rumanator
SLAM and structure from motion are basic techniques in drone
navigation/mapping, which is currently experiencing a boom in demand due to
the unmanned vehicle bubble.

------
burntoutfire
A good sign of shortage is high salaries. Are these specialists making more
than (or even as much as) your regular Javascript/Java guy?

